# 23 acres 4 bdrm/1bh in North Centeral TN for $115K



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

We are have reduced the price on the property to just about what we owe (IOW, the price you see is THE price). 

Its a 1970's 4 bedroom, 1 bath house on 23 acres w/ three ponds 4 out buildings. Just put new carpet in the entire house in April, new kitchen cabinets, new kitchen floor, new Pella tilt-in windows and new shingles a few years ago.

All for $115,000. No owner financing, no rent to own, no lease to buy deals. We currently live too far from the property to do anything like this.

For more info PM me.


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

any pics please?


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

what town/county would this be in?
Pic's???


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Please PM me with more info, square footage, pictures, location, etc. Thanks.


----------

